# Need help with ID on new track bike



## rlhender (May 10, 2017)

Picked this one up today and was wondering g if anyone might know the make of this bike?

Thanks Rick


----------



## fat tire trader (May 11, 2017)

I think I recognize the head tube decal. Can you show it better?


----------



## Iverider (May 11, 2017)

Reminds me a lot of the "National" logo, but can't confirm. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-national-cycle-co-paper-weight.105788/


----------



## Danos (May 12, 2017)

Looks kinda similar to mine but the problem is I have no clue what the identity is either haha

The fork and chainring look pretty similar. Also, when I looked very closely on my frame I could see the lines that were painted just like yours. Mine has a 6 digit serial number on the headtube and there is no holes for a headbadge. 

I might be wrong but I dont think your bike is a track bike. Someone just probably flipped the handle bars.


----------



## Rambler (May 12, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> Reminds me a lot of the "National" logo, but can't confirm. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-national-cycle-co-paper-weight.105788/




It for sure is NOT a National Cycle of Bay City, MI. National always had a metal head badge not a decal. Also frame, crank and just about everything else is entirely wrong in order to be a National.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 20, 2017)

Sure some similarities to the National pin!


----------



## Rambler (May 22, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Sure some similarities to the National pin!
> 
> View attachment 469024




I'm guessing the National Detroit Eagle Insurance pin has nothing to do with the bicycle but yes they are similar images.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 1, 2017)

The head tube decal matches Transfer No. 1375 shown in John S. Leng's Son & Company 1900 catalog (page 91, top center


----------



## barracuda (Jun 1, 2017)

Blue Streak said:


> The head tube decal matches Transfer No. 1375 shown in John S. Leng's Son & Company 1900 catalog (page 91, top center
> 
> View attachment 475358
> 
> View attachment 475359




Holy cow, how do I get a copy of this book??? I'd be batting out TOC filigree for days...


----------

